# Trans shifting different



## abunai (Aug 2, 2003)

1990 auto
Had the trans rebuilt 3 or 4 years ago.
Noticed it's not shifting like before.
A few weeks ago, it shifted rapedly between 3 and 4. After that it was fine.
Yesterday, going up a slight hill, I had to slow down. It didn't down shift.
I've also noticed that it shifts a little harder at times. 
Fluid is still red. No burnt smell to it.
It is full.
I did notice once that the speedo didn't move for a little while.
Maybe 30 seconds after a cold start. 
It did shift normally to second and third. 
Never happened again. 
Speed sensor problem??? 
Had a hard time finding a shop to rebuild the trans.
He took over as year to do it. 
Don't really want to take it back to him.


----------



## mcx (Mar 1, 2008)

My daughter's 1991 Re402A Stanza just died, same trans as you..she was having issues with putting it in gear and very slow engagement recently....finally it's now no forward or reverse...I pulled it out and started disassembling it...so far I found a wear ring under the pump to bell housing case....two of the four valve body solinoids don't click when testing with 12 volts, I believe those are the A and B solinoids....there was quite a bit of metal flakes in the oil...206000 miles...rebuild parts are on the way, but trying to track down a reasonably priced solinoids pack is a challange. 

You should drain your trans and refill, it's the easiest first step...even if you think the fluid is ok. Her car had 160K miles when bought and had a brutal shift clunk when coming to a stop when it was hot...drained and refilled it twice and it was perfect for the next 4 years and 46K miles.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

This is a reply to MCX's post. You'll have to first get the nissan part# for the solenoid pack. Then check out these web sites:





__





1991 NISSAN STANZA 2.4L L4 Shift Solenoid | RockAuto


RockAuto ships auto parts and body parts from over 300 manufacturers to customers' doors worldwide, all at warehouse prices. Easy to use parts catalog.



www.rockauto.com













Nissan/Datsun Stanza Transmission Control Solenoid - Best Transmission Control Solenoid Parts for Nissan/Datsun Stanza - Price $164.99+


Order Nissan/Datsun Stanza Transmission Control Solenoid online today. Free Same Day Store Pickup. Check out free battery charging and engine diagnostic testing while you are in store.



www.autozone.com










Amazon.com: Solenoid Pack 31940-85X01 / 31940-85X0B / D83420BA for Nissan Maxima Sentra Altima: Automotive


Buy Solenoid Pack 31940-85X01 / 31940-85X0B / D83420BA for Nissan Maxima Sentra Altima: Solenoids - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com










1991 Nissan Stanza Parts & Accesories | Partsgeek.com


Discount auto parts and accessories catalog for all foreign and import cars and trucks. Low Prices, Quality, Service and Free shipping.



www.partsgeek.com





RockAuto is your best bet as long as the part fits. Best prices, OEM spec'd, good return policy.


----------



## mcx (Mar 1, 2008)

Rogoman...Thanks for the info ...rockauto lists solinoids for this 1991 Stanza but sold out and not likely to restock...I have to reach out to Transtar...I priced it through Nissan and it's going for 900 LOL.


----------

